# F250 turbo



## ArcOnAlloy (Apr 14, 2011)

Need a f250 turbo! Does any one have one or know of one around new or used let me know what ya got
Thanks


----------



## bigt61 (Apr 15, 2011)

What year make and model do you have and I will see what I can come up with!


----------



## ben300win (Apr 18, 2011)

Ebay has some sometimes. Watch out for some knock offs though. There are some made in China that are labeled as high dollar brands.


----------

